# LRB Exhibition 1.42 - Email not sending from Contacts page once uploaded to Browser



## philsky (Oct 7, 2013)

I purchased LRB Exhibition the other day and have created a site.  The problem I have is that when I uploaded the site and then tested the contacts page from the browser (Firefox) the email I sent never arrived in my inbox.  I have checked the address is correct in the LRB Exhibition plug-in, and the account is working if I send an email from another outlook account to the account in question it arrives as expected.  Has anyone else had this issue and can anyone help fix it?  Any help will be greatly appreciated as this has got me stumped!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 8, 2013)

philsky said:


> I purchased LRB Exhibition the other day and have created a site.  The problem I have is that when I uploaded the site and then tested the contacts page from the browser (Firefox) the email I sent never arrived in my inbox.  I have checked the address is correct in the LRB Exhibition plug-in, and the account is working if I send an email from another outlook account to the account in question it arrives as expected.  Has anyone else had this issue and can anyone help fix it?  Any help will be greatly appreciated as this has got me stumped!



Hi philsky, the ability to send email is based on having php on your server. If your server doesn't support php, then nothing will send. Can you check with your host? 
This is the reason there is a text based email link also. 
Best, 
Sean


----------

